# Burlington wood sided gondola coal car weathered



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

one more of my older rolling stock finished...good practice for my newer rolling stock.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

thanks Ranger


----------



## JoeG (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks great good job


----------

